# your sona/char's weird quirks



## vasiliypup (Oct 23, 2012)

first things first my Sona is not me he is just a well loved char that i use as an icon 
none of these things apply to me just my Vas

Vasiliy's quirks

been arested for public urination
seems to get high off milkshakes
is kind of immature
likes to sing stupid songs that tend to get in people's heads
paints people while they sleep (especially his boyfriend Alexei)
hugs every plushie in stores (he loooves plushies XD)
gets on those pony things toddlers ride on and pretends to hump them to get Alexei to laugh not for fetish reasons
sings lady gaga in Russian
sleeps on the couch naked
sings constantly on car rides
has to pee frequantly
gets car sick
likes to hide in local stores and startle people
balance things on his head for attention even though he's terrible at it

feel free to do your char too :mrgreen:


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 24, 2012)

The same quirks are true for both my actual fursona and the fantasy character loosely based on him. Lupus' biggest quirk is his pyrophobia. He gets unusually, almost awkwardly, uncomfortable around any flame larger than a torch. He also has an uncanny interest in flowers, despite his transparently masculine demeanor.


----------



## Percy (Oct 24, 2012)

Uh... mine can mesmerize people. Sig for details.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, one of them freaks out if people touch/hug him. It's not necessarily a violent reaction; he usually just goes kind-of stiff until the person lets go, but he's a skunk and not known for his restraint (or sobriety), so it's probably not the best thing to try for shits and giggles. 

My other character, aside from being the sort of person would hug the first one for shits and giggles, really likes milk.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 24, 2012)

He has an unnatural hatred of George Lucas and views the Star Wars prequels/Kingdom of the Crystal Skull as personal insults.

He likes gasmasks a lot.

For some reason when he's on LSD he'll keep imagining he's in a Genuardi's. It doesn't happen every trip but most trips he'll spend at least fifteen minutes or so convinced he's browsing the isles for one reason or another, usually in search of some product they stopped making in the late 90s. It's so surreal that days after the trip is over some part of him will think "Oh, I was just at Genuardi's but I forgot to pick up... wait..." This isn't really that interesting an aspect about his character but it's one of those things... it just happens, you don't know why, but when he tells other people about it they just kind of wonder why he bothers spending money on the drug if half the time all he remembers is cruising the isles of an imaginary Genuardi's.


----------



## Alitis Lupus (Dec 2, 2013)

both my character and fursona look like warriors and are to a certain degree but have metaphorical 'hearts of gold' ironically gold is the only metal they can't break with there hands, as a side note they are both male.


----------



## nereza (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree with you My fursona is a character with her own personality and she is not based 100 percent on me at all

My main fursona is a chaotic spirit of fire and earth and  loosely based off of a jackal.
as such she hates water as it make her powers next to useless 
shes also barbaric, strong headed and incredibly suborn. 
she think of fighting as a sport and always looks for new challenges and will often be seen as a trouble maker.


My secondary character is the balancing spirit of water and ice she loosely based off of a Lammergeier a breed of vulture. 
she has allot more of a calm and collated front she strategic and thinks before doing anything. 
she often spend allot of time meditating and learning though at times she may just slack off and nap.
Although she not one for violence she will stand her ground.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 16, 2013)

My fursona's tail is 6 feet long, so he wraps most of it around his waist. Is that the kind of quirk you're asking about?


----------



## Carnau (Dec 16, 2013)

A part of me hopes you're trolling about this, I don't want to see someone like you at a con just saying.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 16, 2013)

- Knows how to work the booty - not to get attention, just was taught to do it in a short dance class.
- Has a cool outfit
- Is adored by others  :V


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 16, 2013)

Hopefully I bought enough supply for this.

Ah well, it's in the dead sona section so for the heck of it.

He's unpredictable as in... really unpredictable, in a bad way.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Somehow I have earned the Title of Grandma fox.
Now I have also been called an old Cougar fox and stalker fox of young male foxes? 
Oh boy!


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Does alcoholism count as a quirk?

I _wasn't _going to even _have _a fursona thing/choose a particular favorite OC of mine, let alone one that plain-looking, but nooo, I just had to keep drawing her out of her original context/backstory (which sucked anyway.) Now I've gotten attached and mostly draw her doing things I'd do. >:[


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 16, 2013)

I guess I'll go through all of my fursonas.

Avlenna (wolf-bat)
-She is kind of shy, and she hates to confront people about anything.  Her biggest quirk is her ability to manipulate the things around her.  She can also use telepathy to read peoples' thoughts.

Silvaris (silver/cross fox)
-Her biggest quirk is her laugh.  She is also not like other foxes, i.e. she's definitely NOT a slut.  She has the uncanny ability to do a hand stand for quite a long time.

Kathratri (kitsune)
-Her biggest quirk is her color-changing ability.  She goes from being a white kitsune to a blue kitsune.  She may have other colors that she changes into, but those are the only one that I gave her thus far.  Her tails are also incredibly bushy.

Flare (literal flying fox)
-Her quirk is in her design.  Her wings are attached to her wrists; there is an extra bone in her wrists that allow her to move them.


----------



## Herbie_Horse (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmm, let me see... some things about the Herbie Horse... (none of which are true for me, the writer)

He's bipolar and he used to change colour according to his mood. Normally he'd be a brown horse but when he was sad he'd turn blue. But somehow he got stuck in blue and now he's that colour all the time, even when he's happy.

He's scared of spiders. I have no idea why.

He hates wearing shirts. Actually he hates wearing clothes at all, but will wear shorts when modesty demands it. His favourite pair of shorts are made from an old feed-sack.

He's a bit of a tinkerer and likes working with his hands (yes, he has hands, not fore-hooves).

He suffers from insomnia on a regular basis.

He's half German and lapses into his mother-tongue when sexually aroused.


----------



## Deo (Dec 17, 2013)

She hates potatoes and gnomes, because I hate potatoes and gnomes. She really has all my quirks. Only difference is she isn't afraid of heights. I'll walk highsteel, and operate JLGs, so I'll do it but I'm sweating bullets while I face those fears.


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 18, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Does alcoholism count as a quirk?
> 
> I _wasn't _going to even _have _a fursona thing/choose a particular favorite OC of mine, let alone one that plain-looking, but nooo, I just had to keep drawing her out of her original context/backstory (which sucked anyway.) Now I've gotten attached and mostly draw her doing things I'd do. >:[



maybe what your OC does after being Alcoholic drunk..


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 18, 2013)

Java sleeps hanging upside down and has a Colombian accent.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2013)

Aouzy is clumsy and gullible. He's shy to people he knows very well but a smart arse to his brother. That's really all I can think of.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 19, 2013)

He has no heartbeat.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 20, 2013)

Hewge said:


> He has no heartbeat.


Hah, or skin! What a spooky.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 20, 2013)

Uh, mine's extinct. That's something I guess.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 20, 2013)

I need a quirk.  My fursona is so freaking bland not even I can stand it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Mine's mad, delusional, schizophrenic.
He's narcissistic to a degree.
Get's headaches often.

Ain't exactly mary sue


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 20, 2013)

Art Vulpine

- Has typical cartoon abilities like breaking the fourth wall and pulling objects from nowhere, although these are limited in a non-toon world.


----------



## deathsock (Dec 20, 2013)

Singe Brandt 

-Being a hedgehog, he is very flexible and can curl into a ball for quick getaways 
-He loves spicy food, especially ghost peppers and the like.
-He has pyrokenetic abilities
-His last name, Brandt, is actually a dutch word meaning "to burn, scorch, etc" so his real name would be "Singe Singe".


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 23, 2013)

Let's see... Matt:

Dresses like a hippie, won't take off his John Lennon looking specs ever
Will compulsively chase anything thrown for him
Can be completely incapacitated by a good belly rub or ear scritch
uses women's shampoo ("it makes my fur so soft!")
is adorably clumsy
doesn't mind getting his face smushed up for the attenshuns x3
Would rather lay in the grass than go to the mall, movies, etc.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 23, 2013)

Let's see about Lantin. . .
-She has a habit of creeping people out
-She's pretty freaking lazy, floats around more than walking
-Enjoys dark areas
-Sings constantly, reverting back to creeping some people out
-Hangs around graveyards/cemeteries
-Unconsciously saps small amounts of energy sometimes
-Her flame goes out when she sleeps

That's about all I can think of.


----------



## ThunderTheKayleolf (Dec 25, 2013)

My fursona has no vocal chords. It uses its ears to amplify sound and communicate.


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 25, 2013)

On those rare occasion Anomaly Happens and when they do happens he gets toss into a different timeline or dimension.


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ryan Hasselbeck

- He is socially awkward at times but is super smart to compensate.
- His hair glows.
- He likes to sing in Korean.
- He likes keeping a feminine body build.


----------



## Retro (Dec 31, 2013)

My fursona likes spicy and sour food, enjoys the cold, can withstand temperatures of around -15 degrees Fahrenheit, can breathe ice (isn't really good at it though) and has insomnia. He also gets nervous around fire and heights (he doesn't have wings).


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 31, 2013)

he can break a human neck with a faint slap
thats prity overpowered come to think of it


----------



## Carnau (Dec 31, 2013)

She shits ice cream :U


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 31, 2013)

Carnau said:


> She shits ice cream :U


Yay! What flavor? Can I have a scoop?


----------



## Antronach (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm fixing my fursona atm, but for now he has a tail and he's purple.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 1, 2014)

Terrified of heights
Big fan of booze and spicy food
Borderline kleptomaniac
Practices a mixture of primitive magics
Has a freeze brand on the right side of his muzzle and on the outside of his right arm
He's also one-eighth polar bear


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmm, what quirks would Scar have...

- He's dead
- Being paranormal, he can manipulate energy and bring in energy from the other side on a whim
- Because of that, if you make him extra mad, expect the area around you within a large range to be debris and maybe lava. With a skeleton floating in it. Being yours.
- He is technically a ghost, but his preferred physical embodiment is his anthro dragon/cat. Others include a human and a cat, and he could be just a ghost if he really wanted to.

For non sonas that I've submitted to FA

Vathera

- She's very totalitarian and bent on control
- She's a macro
- She is synthetic but does have noticeable canine features
- She must always wear Biogyrostabilizers, since she is so big, to keep her bodily systems in check and be able to use her limbs normally. Without it, her heart cannot pump blood efficiently, and she can't lift her arms very well.


----------

